
Americans are saving at an unusually high level after Trump's tax cuts - concurellism
https://www.axios.com/saving-rate-trump-tax-cuts-b856974d-5a4c-4758-a0b6-1dceb552e0b4.html
======
Finnucane
Note that the savings rate was over 10 percent before the 1980s. Also note
that it is ‘savings’ in a balance-sheet sense; it includes debt repayments.
This is not unusually high. 4 or 5 percent is unusually low.

[https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/PSAVERT](https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/PSAVERT)

